# Trading Indices Options on ANZ E-trade platform



## Kruegs (19 March 2008)

Hi there,

I use ANZ E-Trade for my share and options trading, and was interested to look at some Australian Indice options (XAO etc).  However, it seems that these Options are not available under ANZ E-Trade.
Have I missed something, or is it as simple as these Options not being available through E-Trade?  Any reason why that would be the case?

Regards,
Kruegs


----------



## gfresh (19 March 2008)

There is no XAO series.. have a look at XJO instead


----------

